# Sharp Mtn Hunting Club????



## feathersnantlers (Jan 11, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about this club? It's close to Ball Ground. Ga. It's very close to my new job.

Thanks


----------



## HayBurner (Jan 11, 2005)

I would like to know about that club also. I live beside sharp mtn.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 11, 2005)

*Looks like like a lot of land*

Hey, looks like they have a lot of paper land. Although these days I wouldn't doubt if the land was sold to private investors to be sold as subdivisions. Land up there is fetching a pretty penny. 

Does Sharp Mtn Creek have trout? Are there any public places to fish?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 12, 2005)

I have never heard of any trout in sharp mt creek but that dont mean they aint there!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 12, 2005)

*Check the Trout Water Map from UGA?*

I checked the Ga. Trout Map done by a UGA Grad Student for the DNR. It shows it as being able to hold trout yr round. 

It start's up in Pickens Cty so you would think it could hold trout. But of course only one trout is native. All the rest must be stocked, and with the budget cuts the last few years I could understand it not having trout.

Dawg, back to the original post. Do you know anything about hunting clubs in that area?

Thx


----------

